# etre dans une mauvaise passe



## Orto

Encore moi ...

je suis sur qu'il existe une expression anglaise ou americaine qui traduirait au plus juste le fait "d'etre dans une mauvaise passe" . "To be in a bad situation" est assez loin du compte ...


Merci de votre attention.



(oui , je devrais acheter un dictionaire français/anglais complet )


----------



## E-J

Bonjour! Je vous propose "to be going through a bad patch".


----------



## Isotta

Aussi, "going through a rough spot" ou "going through a bumpy area."

Que pensez-vous de "to be in a bad way"?

Isotta.


----------



## E-J

Bonjour Isotta

Pour moi, "going through a bumpy _area_" ne fait pas l'affaire ici, cette phrase me donne l'impression que vous conduisez une voiture. Par contre "to be going through a rough spot" marche bien dans ce contexte.

"To be in a bad way" signifie plutot être malade, malheureux ou dans un mauvais état (physiquement ou moralement).


----------



## xav

"to be in a bad way" ne serait-il plutôt "être en mauvais chemin" voire "être dans une impasse", ce qui n'a pas la même connotation de difficulté temporaire ?


----------



## Isotta

Non, "to go through a bumpy area" peut être idiomatique en anglais, mais j'ajoute que c'est plutôt anglais américain. On pourrait aussi dire "to be going through a rough bit."

Je crois que "to be in a bad way" marche car c'est un état psychologique, physique ou emptionel temporaire, mais peut-être que j'ai mal compris l'expression originale. 

Je vous donne un exemple:

Fred: How's Jimmy doing these days?
Eustace: Oh Jimmy, he's in a bad way. His girlfriend of two years left him last week."

Je crois que "être dans un mauvais chemin" correspond mieux à notre "to be on a bad path" ou plus fort, "to go into a downward spiral."

Idées?

Isotta.


----------



## xav

Isotta said:
			
		

> Je crois que "être dans un mauvais chemin" correspond mieux à notre "to be on a bad path" ou plus fort, "to go into a downward spiral."
> 
> Idées?


 
Merci, Isotta ! Pour la dernière expression, je traduirais "être (pris) dans un cercle vicieux"  -  rien à voir avec le vice, as you know.


----------



## Orto

Ce forum est d'une incroyable richesse . Merci pour vos reponses , argumentées , nuancées et surtout passionantes . "A rough spot" ou "a bad patch" feront tres bien l'affaire il me semble .


----------



## Stabbquadd

Et pourquoi pas "to be on a losing streak" dont on a parlé dans un autre sujet récemment et qui signifie en gros "avoir la poisse en ce moment".


----------



## french4beth

Hi all,

How about, "he's going through some hard times" or "he's going through some tough times."

FYI - IMHO, idiomatic expressions can be the hardest phrases to translate - I've had a lot of luck with WR & other online sites compared to dictionaries; Harper Collins Robert does have some expressions, tho...


----------



## river

to be in a bad way = in a poor or serious condition; unhealthy


----------



## Gil

Going through a slump.

Pour slump:


> An extended period of poor performance, especially in a sport or competitive activity: a slump in a batting average.


----------



## river

or a slump in the nation's economy (a serious, usually long-term decline)


----------



## river

Is "to be in a bad way" a good translation of "etre dans une mauvaise passe"?


----------



## Mycall

personnellement j'ai souvent entendu: "going through a sticky patch"

  Il y a aussi: "to be in a right mess" mais c'est plus proche de "être dans un beau pétrin..."


----------



## Isotta

En fait, oui, il y en a tant. Pourrais-tu préciser le contexte, s'il y en a?

Isotta.


----------



## E-J

Encore une expression avec 'bumpy': _to be having a bumpy ride_, ce qui veut dire passer par une période difficile.


----------



## Isotta

On peut dire aussi, "Things have been a bit rocky lately."

Isotta.


----------



## botiwazo

how about, "I'm in a bad predicament."


----------



## Isotta

Je crois que "I'm in a bad predicament" est trop spécifique, n'est-ce pas? 

Je pensais qu'"être dans une mauvaise passe" était une période temporaire de difficultés en général, et "I'm in a predicament" signifie qu'il y a un problème plutôt technique duquel on ne sait pas sortir pour l'instant.

 Isotta.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Oui Isotta, tu as raison. 
"Etre dans une mauvaise passe" fait référence à une mauvaise période passagère.
Cette expression s'applique trés bien à un joueur (gambler).
Cela sous-entend que "demain sera un jour meilleur", c'est-à-dire, que ce qui va mal en ce moment, ira mieux bientôt (enfin on l'espère).


----------



## botiwazo

Oui Isotta, ça pourrait, effectivement, sauf que tout dépend du contexte, et j'ignore dans quel contexte s'insère l'expression.


----------



## Isotta

botiwazo said:
			
		

> Oui Isotta, ça pourrait, effectivement, sauf que tout dépend du contexte, et j'ignore dans quel contexte s'insère l'expression.



L'expression "to be in a predicament?" Je te donne un exemple d'aujourd'hui. Je devais choisir entre attendre dans un fil d'attente pour m'inscrire à l'université--ce que je devais faire--et aller aux cours que j'avais, ce qui est aussi important. I was in a predicament. It is a problem in which the two (or more) outcomes provide equally grim marginal costs.

J'espère que j'ai expliqué la bonne expression!

Isotta.

P.S. Corrige-moi comme toujours, s'il vous plaît!


----------



## EmmaPeel

> L'expression "to be in a predicament?" Je te donne un exemple d'aujourd'hui. Je devais choisir entre attendre dans une file d'attente pour m'inscrire à l'université--ce que je devais faire--et suivre le cours que j'avais/aller en cours , ce qui était aussi important. I was in a predicament. It is a problem in which the two (or more) outcomes provide equally grim marginal costs.


 
Then it doesn't match "être dans une mauvaise passe" that means that whether things go wrong or you are unlucky or you are 'broke' or you feel temporary down.


----------



## E-J

Quand on est dans un 'predicament', on est dans un embarras ou une situation délicate. Ce n'est pas forcément un dilemme, comme dans l'exemple que nous a donné Isotta, mais cela peut l'être.


----------



## LV4-26

Nobody mentionned "_dire straits"_. Is it too strong or inappropriate ?
(it may be that I'm confused by another sense of the word "passe" )

EDIT : plus j'y pense, moins je suis convaincu que le mot "passe" dans cette expression vient du vocabulaire du jeu. J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il vient du vocabulaire nautique (cf ma parenthèse plus haut). Les dictionnaires consultés ne sont pas clairs à ce sujet.


----------



## Aupick

I think dire straits is a little too strong, rather like 'up the creek' which I wondered about suggesting, too. It suggests the situation is catastrophically bad, and that even if you survive, it probably won't be without serious repercussions. I think it's also a little specific, like predicament, referring to a very bad confluence of events rather than to a general period or a series of bad luck.


----------



## Isotta

Yes, "dire straits" is a great deal stronger--think the state of Troy at the end of the _Illiad_, desparate, etc.

I think we could come up with a great many expressions that may fit in this or that circumstance, and if we had context, we could find a snug fit for one or two of them. 

Isotta.

(et merci à EmmaPeel!)


----------



## LV4-26

Isotta said:
			
		

> Yes, "dire straits" is a great deal stronger--think the state of Troy at the end of the _Illiad_, desparate, etc.


Then, how about "bad straits" ? I got quite a few hits on google with that.


----------



## Isotta

Eh, well, "dire straits" (most common) and "desperate straits" (less common) are fixed expressions. "Bad straits" would likely come across as a catachresis.

Isotta.


----------



## E-J

*Catachresis *(_cat a kree siss_): 
Figure of association in which a highly unusual or outlandish comparison is made between two things. This figure moves beyond a metaphor by degrees - the language used for comparative purposes is strikingly at odds with conventional usage.

I had to look that one up ...


----------



## Isotta

Try this definition. I think it is more concise and more applicable.

Isotta.


----------



## EmmaPeel

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> EDIT : plus j'y pense, moins je suis convaincu que le mot "passe" dans cette expression vient du vocabulaire du jeu. J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il vient du vocabulaire nautique (cf ma parenthèse plus haut). Les dictionnaires consultés ne sont pas clairs à ce sujet.


 
Oui.  
J'ai dit qu'il s'appliquait bien aux joueurs mais la signification simple d'"être dans un mauvaise passe" est: se trouver dans un mauvaise situation.

"passe" ici vient d'un terme marin à propos de chenal ou canal plus ou moins faciles à passer, je crois.

EDIT: "passe" était (est?) un terme marin désignant un canal.


----------



## Isotta

Ah! Then an idiomatic way of saying this would be, "going through rough waters."

I would use either that or the other ones we discussed with the words "rough" or "bumpy."

Isotta.


----------



## LV4-26

"Une passe" in this sense is some sort of narrow channel like........straits.


----------



## Isotta

It was a very good idea, though they don't correspond idiomatically, as "dire straits" has a definitiveness about it, epic proportions and the like.

Isotta.


----------



## Kelly B

LV4-26 said:


> "Une passe" in this sense is some sort of narrow channel like........straits.


I'm just now reading about une _*très *mauvaise passe_. I'm going to use _dire straits_ in this one.


----------

